# 5/30-5/31 overnighter at the spur



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

We left shoreline around 2 in the afternoon and caught a live well full of thread fin and headed out to the spur. Once we got past dirty green water there were scattered weeds and only a couple good rips. We pulled up on several good weed lines on the way out but none of them held the pelagic fish we were looking for andwe just kept heading south.Once we got close to the spurwe noticed a shrimp boat with fish busting all around it and put out a spread in hopes for a nice tuna or a marlin feeding on the small tuna. On our first pass we pulled a football sized YFT and the same on our next. After that we decided to pull away and find a spot to sleep for the night and drift. We got to our spot and set out sword baits and tried to sleep but 10 minutes later one of the lines went off and my friends dad got the rod and proceeded to work the fish up. Once he got it closer to the boat it started fighting hard and we eventually got it close enough to see it was a massive thresher shark which some how didnt chew through our leader and once we got it to the boat we tried to cut the leader but it took off and we almost lost the rod but it broke the main line on the reel which is 80 lbs. After our shark encounter we left one other bait out and did not get any hits all night and woke up around 4:30 to troll and find fish. We ran for a little bit and to see if could find debris and we did we found a massive log with tree branches extending way down into the water. We trolled past this twice with only 2 small dolphin to show for it we decided to pull up to it and throw baits with our spinning rods. The first fish to come up from that was a nice triple tail and i decided to throw a cigar minnow and once it hit the water it was annihalatedby a 25 lb cow dolphin and i started working it closer with my new spinning rod and we saw that it had about 8 other large dolphin following it so my friend threw andhookedanother 20lb ish cow and i landed mine and re baited and hooked another dolphin in the 25-30lb range that was following his. He landed his and while i was fighting mine it was being followed by about a 50lb bull which another friend hooked up on spinning gear and while he was fightinng it me and two other freinds were still catching dolphin and landing them. It took 45 minutes to land the 50lb bull and we caught several more fish while he was fighting it including about 5 triple tail that kept stealing our cigar minnows. We caught all of the the big dolphin on spinning gear and caught the 2 small dolphin trolling with penn international 80 wides with matchingmassive rods. We left that log (Tree) and headed for a shrimp boat that we saw to see if we could pick up some tuna and as we got there we did not pick any fish up trolling it but saw an boat drifting away from it chunking up nice tuna and we trolled around it and picked up 2 more footballs and decided to try chunking for a little bit and we hooked up to about a 100 pounder which whiped my friend and broke our leader after about a minute. After that we couldnt find anything decent but on the troll we picked one chicky dolphin up on a small weedline and then decided to head in at about noon and made it back to shoreline around 2:30. 

The fish tally

A bunch of dolphin like 9 or 10 about 8 of them over 20lbs all on spinning rods.

4 small YFT's 

5 Triple Tail

If someone could tell me how to post pics i will because i cant figure it out thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you will have plenty of Dolphin sandwhiches.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

when you reply or edit hit the little landscape button just above the text box and follow promts


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

To post pics, just click the "insert image" icon when posting. This will allow you to navigate to where you have your pictures saved and upload them.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. I glad somebody found the tree.:bowdown


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

I still dont understand do you click the img thing an the IFcode shortcut. How do you put them on do you copy and past after that or what.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Okay NM i found it thanks i will put them on now.



















These were the fish we could hold at the moment there are a few still in the box.












There are a couple fish buried but for the most part this was the haul.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help with pictures. The log was inside a ripe and had a scattered weed line all around it. It was a fish heaven. We left the tree with a couple nice dolphin still there in hopes to get tuna but we still had our share for the day and i hope someone else finds that tree and gets their share. we are definatly eating mahi for the next couple days:hungry


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

wow looks like you guys had an amazing trip. nice mahi!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Great trip. As you appear to have been in a trailerable boat, can I ask where you launched. Do they allow empty trailers to stay overnight?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

We launched out of shoreline and had no problem with the trailer, my friends dad has done this before with no problems at shorline so we did it again. The boat was a 28 hydra sports with twin yamaha 250's.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

If your located near shoreline thats the place to go


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

:bump


----------

